
Google releases Chrome extension that alerts users of breached passwords - ucaetano
https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-security/google-password-checkup-cross-account-protection/
======
eecsninja
I read the link but did not find any explanation of how the extension checks
your login/password against the 4 billion known compromised credentials,
without exposing your login/password to a third party.

~~~
rumblefrog
It's part of the under the hood image which gave a brief explanation

~~~
eecsninja
What under the hood image?

------
rocqua
I wonder what this will mean for Have I Been Pwned. This is essentially the
same service, but with the behemoth of google behind it.

